# Lexi with her Kong and Ball



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Here's some pictures of Lexi exploring her Kong toy (it's got some peanut butter in it, only half a teaspoon) and playing with her favourite toy. 
I love taking pics, sorry if i'm flooding!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

what wonderful photos , great looking chi


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

aww so cute those kongs are great keeps them busy for hours! shes gorgeous cute pics


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Hmmm that must be yummy!
And I LOVE seeing her.
She so beautyful and cute!
Bless her!

xx,

Nadine.


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

Those are great pictures. What a cute baby. 
Got to get one of those Kongs. Got to find one small enough.


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Bless her cotton socks!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Cute! Cute! Cute! I love seeing pics of her.


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

OH, how cute!!! I love the one with her tounge and the kong..... too cute!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

awwww she is really enjoying that kong! i put little pieces of chiwi's food inside hers and she rolls it around and lets the food fall all over and she'll smack the pieces of food that come out! they are so funny with these kong toys!


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Awww they really are wonderful toys, I got hers from Ebay. She has a red one which is tougher rubber for when she's older too.
They're a great idea, thankfully she's not too messy with it yet lol!

Thankyou all for replying, it means so much to me and Lexi. :wave:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Lexi is just a doll!!! more more pictures! She is so pretty!


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Lexi is such a cutie. I love the one with her tongue out.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

She gets cuter every single day. She is really into that kong. :lol:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

What a doll I think she has gotten even cuter.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Iona shes beautiful, your truely blessed with her!
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Lexi is such a cutie pie!! I love her playing with her Kong. I need to get one of them for Paris. I'll add it to my list.


----------



## cocoasmama (Apr 30, 2005)

She is so cute.
Jennie
Cocoasmama


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

you are not flooding shes adorable :lol:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Mine hate Kongs :? She looks like she is having a great time!! I just love her self colored eye


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Such cute pics  
Mine could care less about Kongs :?


----------



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

We could never see too many pictures of Lexi !! :angel13: Love that third one.


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

Aww she's a wee babe! I will need to get coco one of those she's a right little madam i know she's go mad trying to get the food out the kong - do you get them from pet stores?

The pic's uv put up r really good quality i cant wait till i get my digi cam and can show coco off too. hee hee.

Love Gilly & Coco


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Lexi is just so pretty! :wink:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

he's so beautiful!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

great pics !!! i love her videos too  she reminds me so much of vienna ...so naughty and busy and hyper-energetic  and so so so much fun :wink: 

kisses nat


----------

